# PhotonVPS - Los Angeles & Dallas | 512MB, 20GB SSD, 2000GB BW, 10Gbps DDoS – 20% Recurring!



## Profuse-Jim (Oct 19, 2015)

*PhotonVPS* features an array of SSD Cloud Hosting solutions to meet the needs of any prospective customer. A wide range of our SSD Cloud Hosting can be used for the following:VPN Tunnel, PPTP, Email Server for Work Group, Intranet System, Database, Game Server MMORPG, General Websites, Webhosting, Reseller Hosting and MORE!All services include the following:- Tier 4 Datacenter in Downtown Los Angeles, CA & Dallas, TX- Disaster Planning N+2 Setup (Hardware, Generators, AC, Routers, Switches, Staff!)- In-house On-site Staff!- 10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!- You can view our ASN here: https://bgp.he.net/AS40676- BGP optimized by Noction Intelligent Routing- 24x7x365 semi-managed support- ShopperApproved gives us 5 Stars! 

*** 20% off recurring with OCT202015! ***

 

*** Free DirectAdmin/cPanel/Plesk with any SSD3 or higher plans! ***

Linux SSD Cloud Hosting Plans- CentOS 6.6 & 7.0 64bit- Debian 7 64bit- Fedora 20 64bit- Ubuntu 14 64bitSSD X 


512 MB RAM
20GB SSD Disk Space
2000GB Bandwidth
100Mbit Port
1 IP
*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*
$5.95 ($4.76 with 20% off recurring using OCT202015)
Order Now
SSD 1 


1GB RAM
30GB SSD Disk Space
4000GB Bandwidth
100Mbit Port
1 IP
*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*
$10.95 ($8.76 with 20% off recurring using OCT202015)
Order Now
SSD 2 


2GB RAM
30GB SSD Disk Space
8000GB Bandwidth
100Mbit Port
1 IP
*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*
$20.95 ($16.76 with 20% off recurring using OCT202015)
Order Now
SSD 3 


4GB RAM
50GB SSD Disk Space
16000GB Bandwidth
100Mbit Port
1 IP
*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*
*Free cPanel/Plesk!*
$40.95 ($32.76 with 20% off recurring using OCT202015)
Order Now
SSD 4 


8GB RAM
70GB SSD Disk Space
32000GB Bandwidth
1000Mbit Port
1 IP
*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*
*Free cPanel/Plesk!*
$80.95 ($64.76 with 20% off recurring using OCT202015)
Order Now
SSD 5 


16GB RAM
130GB SSD Disk Space
64000GB Bandwidth
1000Mbit Port
1 IP
*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*
*Free cPanel/Plesk!*
$160.95 ($128.76 with 20% off recurring using OCT202015)
Order Now
Windows SSD Cloud Hosting Plans- Windows 2003 Datacenter 32 & 64bit - Windows 2008 Datacenter 64bit (Windows SSD1 or higher)- Windows 2008 Datacenter R2 64bit (Windows SSD1 or higher)- Windows 2012 Datacenter 64bit (Windows SSD1 or higher)SSD Windows X 


512 MB RAM
20GB SSD Disk Space
2000GB Bandwidth
100Mbit Port
1 IP
*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*
$10.95 ($8.76 with 20% off recurring using OCT202015)
Order Now
SSD Windows 1 


1GB RAM
30GB SSD Disk Space
4000GB Bandwidth
100Mbit Port
1 IP
*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*
$15.95 ($12.76 with 20% off recurring using OCT202015)
Order Now
SSD Windows 2 


2GB RAM
40GB SSD Disk Space
8000GB Bandwidth
100Mbit Port
1 IP
*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*
$25.95 ($20.76 with 20% off recurring using OCT202015)
Order Now
SSD Windows 3 


4GB RAM
50GB SSD Disk Space
16000GB Bandwidth
100Mbit Port
1 IP
*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*
*Free Plesk!*
$45.95 ($36.76 with 20% off recurring using OCT202015)
Order Now
SSD Windows 4 


8GB RAM
70GB SSD Disk Space
32000GB Bandwidth
1000Mbit Port
1 IP
*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*
*Free Plesk!*
$85.95 ($68.76 with 20% off recurring using OCT202015)
Order Now
SSD Windows 5 


16GB RAM
130GB SSD Disk Space
64000GB Bandwidth
1000Mbit Port
1 IP
*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*
*Free Plesk!*
$165.95 ($132.76 with 20% off recurring using OCT202015)
Order Now
Addons:cPanel: $12.00/MonthParallels Plesk: $12.00/MonthDirectAdmin: $6.00/MonthReviewshttps://www.shopperapproved.com/cert...photonvps.com/www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6408464www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6244049www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6241571www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6236851www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6396805www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6437972www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6611442www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6626398www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6621753www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6622950http://www.webhostingstuff.com/comme...VPS-22172.htmlTest IPs:Test IPv4 Los Angeles: 216.99.153.26Test IPv6 Los Angeles: 2604:6600:0:c::2Test IPv4 Dallas: 45.34.12.147Test IPv6 Dallas: 2604:6600:2000:6::3Dallas, Texas Looking Glass:http://lg.texas.psychz.netLos Angeles, California Looking Glass:http://lg.lax.psychz.net/- Lightning Speed Network!- Fastest ROUTES to Asia!F.A.Q. Q: How long does it take to setup a SSD Cloud? A: Setup is instant, however it may take up to an hour to deploy your SSD Cloud. Q: Where are your servers located? A: Los Angeles, California & Dallas, TexasQ: Are you a reseller or do you own your hardware? A: We are not a reseller and we own all the server and routers.Q: How long have you been in business? A: PhotonVPS - Since 2008; Profuse Solutions - Since 1999Q: Can you help transfer our data? A: Typically we can do this as long as you have the data in a cPanel or DirectAdmin panel.Q: What happens if I go over the monthly-allocated bandwidth? A: Your cloud will be suspended until bandwidth resets or you’ll have to upgrade to a higher package.Q: When does bandwidth reset then? A: Bandwidth is reset on the 1st of each month.Q: Do you allow adult content? A: Yes, we allow legal adult content on our servers.Q: Do you allow VPN & proxies on your server? A: Yes, you we allow VPN & proxies on our servers.Q: What methods do you accept for payment? A: Currently we accept all Major Credit Cards, Paypal, and Alipay.Q: Do you have any discounts for longer payment periods? A: Sure do, we offer 2 months free on annual payment cycles!If you have any further questions or comments please contact us at sales (at) photonvps.comCome join the PhotonVPS social networks! Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/PhotonVPSFacebook: https://www.facebook.com/PhotonVPSGoogle+: https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/117779475317703707923/LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/company/photonvps


----------

